# Airless or HVLP for spaying doors?



## Signature Painting (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a question I am new at spraying exterior and interior doors always brushed and rolled in the past. I have some spray experience for walls and ceilings or siding. I just purchased a Milwaukee airless/finish paint sprayer. What would be the best to use to spray the doors the airless setting or the HVLP setting? I would like the best finish i can get but would also want to keep the over spray to a minimum. Thanks!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Spraying hung doors is not happening IMO. I know there are guys out there that do, but from what ive seen, its just not saving any time.

I suppose if you have a really fussy customer, that insists you spray...invest in a Zip Wall setup.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Interior doors get removed. Exterior doors get masked, handles removed and shot. Proper prep, common sense and a proper AIRLESS is the key. Hvlp could work in a pinch but I have never resorted to this, unless I'm toning a stain grade door.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Air assisted is the shart.


----------



## unhique (Jun 24, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> Air assisted is the shart.


Sorry a bit slow, but what you mean by that? ("shart"?  ) Thanks.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

unhique said:


> Sorry a bit slow, but what you mean by that? ("shart"?  ) Thanks.


When you intend to do one thing but do another. It is like a turtlehead that motors right out. Oxymoron.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

(I have reported the previous post)


----------

